# Conseil revente Macbook Pro 2010



## Cyke (18 Décembre 2013)

Hello tout le monde ! 
Je viens vers vous pour avoir un avis sur le prix possible de revente de mon MBP mi 2010. 
Je viens de Mac2sell mais ce modèle n'est pas présent chez eux... 
Config 2,4 Ghz, monté à 8Go de ram. 
Je compte récupérer mon Disque dur hybride actuel pour le mettre sur le MBP neuf que je prévois d'acheter. Je monterai donc dans le MBP 2010 le disque dur neuf de 500go du MBP 2013.
La batterie a été changée durant l'été 2012. L'alimentation est niquel. Aucun problème de fonctionnement il tourne parfaitement, mavericks installé.

Coté cosmétique, trois rayures superficielles présentes sur le capot supérieur, souvenir d'une chute, mais la pomme est intacte . Aucune bosse sur la coque, ni de fissure sur l'écran. 

Je m'en occupe bien formatages réguliers, visites de check up à l'apple store une ou deux fois par an, et calibrage réguliers.
Boite et CDs (snow léopard) fournis avec, ainsi que la facture d'achat. 

Si quelqu'un a une idée du prix de revente raisonnable... je suis toute ouïe  Merci !!


----------



## edd72 (18 Décembre 2013)

Cette machine coutait 1149 en avril 2010. Elle était sur le refurb à 979 à l'été 2010.
Voila pour la base.

Elle a 3 ans, on peut retirer 100 (10%) par an, ce qui nous amène à moins de 700.

La RAM de devait valoir 40 neuve alors si on veut on peut l'estimer à 20.
Le HDD 500Go à la place de celui d'origine de 250 ne vaut pas grand chose de plus que le 500Go, on va quand même estimer le "bonus" à 40.

Voila mon estim ~750

Note: Mac2Sell estime cette machine avec sa configuration d'origine à:
MacBook Pro unibody 13 pouces Intel Core 2 Duo 2,40 GHz 4096 / 250 Go / superdrive
*Sa Cote Mac2Sell est de : *
*350  TTC

*Donc soit je suis complétement à côté de la plaque, soit c'est mac2sell qui l'est. 
(à 350, je prend sans hésiter!)


----------



## Cyke (19 Décembre 2013)

T'as réussi à trouver la côte du 13" ? je trouvais que celle du 15. et même pour le 15 la côte me paraissait trop petite aussi... 350 c'est du vol 

Whouao merci en tout cas pour la description précise du prix ! Donc si je tente à 650-700 je devrais pouvoir le vendre, et n'avoir qu'environ 300 (apple on campus ftw) à mettre pour le modèle actuel.. Bonne nouvelle !
Dommage qu'il aient viré le port ethernet et le Firewire 800 sur le retina, j'aurai bien craqué pour le retina 13" plutôt que le MBP standard.. 

Merci du coup de main l'ami !


----------



## Difock788 (19 Décembre 2013)

Pour ma part, sur Mac2sell avec ta config je suis entre 460&#8364; et 820&#8364; (entre intel core 2 duo et core i5 à 2.4GHz):
- 460&#8364; : Mac2Sell France - L'argus Mac2Sell des Mac d'occasion : MacBook Pro unibody, 460 ? TTC
- 820&#8364; : Mac2Sell France - L'argus Mac2Sell des Mac d'occasion : MacBook Pro unibody, 820 ? TTC

Du coup, comme je ne trouve pas les mêmes prix que vous, peut être que ça vient du fait que je suis parti sur un MacBook Pro Unibody et non un MacBook Pro ancien.


----------



## melaure (19 Décembre 2013)

Si c'est un Core2Duo, je pense que tu rêves pour 700 euros ... Il faut rester réaliste, même si c'est vrai que par tradition le côte d'occasion du Mac est restée élevée. Mais ce n'est plus une machine rare aujourd'hui, et surtout c'est le hardware d'un PC donc ça décote normalement plus qu'à l'époque du PPC/68k ...

Perso je ne mettrais pas plus de 550 euros dans un 13" Core2Duo d'occasion (c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai fait pour les deux derniers que j'ai trouvé pour ma famille).


----------



## edd72 (19 Décembre 2013)

Difock788 a dit:


> Pour ma part, sur Mac2sell avec ta config je suis entre 460&#8364; et 820&#8364; (entre intel core 2 duo et core i5 à 2.4GHz):
> - 460&#8364; : Mac2Sell France - L'argus Mac2Sell des Mac d'occasion : MacBook Pro unibody, 460 ? TTC
> - 820&#8364; : Mac2Sell France - L'argus Mac2Sell des Mac d'occasion : MacBook Pro unibody, 820 ? TTC
> 
> Du coup, comme je ne trouve pas les mêmes prix que vous, peut être que ça vient du fait que je suis parti sur un MacBook Pro Unibody et non un MacBook Pro ancien.



Déjà c'est un core2duo.

La différence viens du fait que tu ais mis 8Go. Il faut mettre la config d'origine.


----------



## Difock788 (19 Décembre 2013)

Pourquoi il faudrait mettre la config d'origine? Au final, son MBP dispose d'un HDD de 500go et 8Go de Ram non?

Donc pour un Core 2 Duo, d'après moi le prix se situe entre 450 et 500&#8364; en bon état, pas plus.


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2013)

Difock788 a dit:


> *Pourquoi il faudrait mettre la config d'origine? Au final, son MBP dispose d'un HDD de 500go et 8Go de Ram non?*
> 
> Donc pour un Core 2 Duo, d'après moi le prix se situe entre 450 et 500&#8364; en bon état, pas plus.



Que va indiquer la facture originale ?

Pour moi c'est un bonus et un argument de vente plus facile, a négocier ou pas. Ne pas oublier que c'est de l'occasion sans aucune garantie, contrairement au Refurb.


----------



## Difock788 (19 Décembre 2013)

Comme tu le dis, il n'est plus sous garantie donc peu importe ce qu'indique la facture, de toute façon elle ne sert à rien. Ce qui est intéressant c'est ce qu'il y a réellement dans le PC...

Enfin c'est mon point de vue, je commence à comprendre le tiens mais si j'achète un ordi, j'achète un ordi, pas sa facture (dans le cas d'une occasion sans garantie).


----------



## edd72 (19 Décembre 2013)

Difock788 a dit:


> Pourquoi il faudrait mettre la config d'origine? Au final, son MBP dispose d'un HDD de 500go et 8Go de Ram non?



Parce que ce n'est pas la config optionnelle qui a été montée par Apple d'origine (et vendue ctrès chère par Apple).
(et puis ça brouille l'évaluation de mac2sell qui ne demande pas la génération)

-> Estimation à la config d'origine puis évaluation des modifs

Entre ton estim mac2sell (config d'origine) et la tienne (prise en compte comme si les modification avaient été achetée en option à la base chez Apple), il y a 110&#8364;, tu sais bien que 8Go de RAM + HDD 500Go, on est loin des 110&#8364;, même en neuf (et ce n'est pas du neuf)...
D'ailleurs, j'avais surévalué le HDD 500Go... dont la valeur supplémentaire par rapport à celui d'origine doit être d'à peine 20&#8364;.


----------



## mikijone (19 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir, 

perso j'ai acheté un macbookpro mid-2010 15 pouces ecran mat anti reflet et haute résolution, processeur i7 (2 coeurs) à 2,66 GHz, 8 Go de ram et disque SSD 512 Go (tout d'origine) à 900 euros. Aucune rayure, on dirait qu'il est neuf, l'ancien propriétaire était super soigneux !!!
mac2sell le cote à 1600 euros.... L'age de la machine n'est pas vraiment bien pris en compte je pense.
Certains me diront que 900 euros c'est cher, pourtant sur ebay ou sur ioccasion, les prix sont loin d'être bradés, et dès qu'on veut du 15' ça grimpe vite! Par contre des 13' y en a beaucoup plus, trop même, et du coup les prix baissent : l'offre et la demande...

C'est difficile de définir un prix exact, on a beau croisé les annonces, les enchères, chaque machine est différente, dans un état différent.
Pour moi je pense que ma machine vaut l'investissement (après tout 3400 euros neuve sur la facture apple en juin 2010 pour 900 euros aujourd'hui).
C'est sur que pour 200 euros de plus j'aurais pu avoir neuf avec garantie, mais pour une config de base et en 13'...


----------



## Cyke (19 Décembre 2013)

Hmmm ben merci à tous alors !! 

Bon en tout cas même à 550 ça fait toujours la moitié du modèle récent donc... ça passe encore. J'avais peur que ça baisse trop. 

Autant pour un boitier photo, une PS3, un téléphone, ou autre périphérique l'occasion me dérange pas autant pour un ordinateur complet ou un disque dur, l'occasion... je suis pas trop chaud. Trop sensible..


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2013)

Cyke a dit:


> Hmmm ben merci à tous alors !!
> 
> Bon en tout cas même à 550 ça fait toujours la moitié du modèle récent donc... ça passe encore. J'avais peur que ça baisse trop.
> 
> Autant pour un boitier photo, une PS3, un téléphone, ou autre périphérique l'occasion me dérange pas autant pour un ordinateur complet ou un disque dur, l'occasion... je suis pas trop chaud. Trop sensible..



Et bien moi c'est l'inverse, si j'achète d'occasion ce sera sur le Refurb et pas ailleurs. Sans garantie, hors de question en égard du prix d'achat.

Apple c'est Apple, mais pas à n'importe quel prix. Comme quoi les ressentis ne sont pas les mêmes.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Décembre 2013)

mikijone a dit:


> (après tout 3400 euros neuve sur la facture apple en juin 2010 pour 900 euros aujourd'hui).


On oublie les tarifs de 2010, les machines ont évolué, les tarifs des machines neuves ont baissé

Mais 900 , vu la config, semble à tarif très correct !


----------



## xalain (21 Janvier 2014)

Certes les tarifs ont baisé mais nombreuses personnes optent déjà la vente d'occasions afin qu'elles puissent acheter les nouveautés. 
Donc vos annonces , n'hésitez pas à aller directement sur les sites d'annonces gratuites


----------



## edd72 (21 Janvier 2014)

xalain a dit:


> Certes les tarifs ont baisé mais nombreuses personnes optent déjà la vente d'occasions afin qu'elles puissent acheter les nouveautés.
> Donc vos annonces , n'hésitez pas à aller directement sur les sites d'annonces gratuites.



C'est quoi cette contrefaçon de Petites annonces gratuites d'occasion - leboncoin ???

(et puis ça n'a pas grand chose à faire dans ce topic)


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> (et puis ça n'a pas grand chose à faire dans ce topic)


Bah, je ne supprime pas les posts, mais j'ai supprimé les liens, comme ça plus de pub et/ou imitation.


----------



## edd72 (21 Janvier 2014)

zut! c'est resté dans ma citation.




C'est enlevé


----------



## melaure (22 Janvier 2014)

Dans tous les cas il vaut mieux voir la machine avant d'acheter ou de demander à un contact de vérifier. Il vaut mieux un maximum de sécurité vu le nombre de fausses annonces


----------

